# iPod nano. Constant white screen.



## Nathan_Standing

My girlfriend's iPod nano has just died, constant white screen been restored twice, unable to reset. Software up to date. No idea of generation. Any ideas, help please. thanks.


----------



## Coolfreak

Look on this page and find out which generation you have.. it will help.

iPod Nano - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Have you tried plugging it into Itunes? Does that do anything?

Instructions below are assuming you have an iPod Nano < 6th generation
Soft Reset - Hold down center & Menu buttons. You shouldn't lose any music this way.

If that fails, a hard reset will delete all contents but may help. Hold down Menu & Play buttons for ~10 seconds.


----------



## Nathan_Standing

She thinks it's 4th gen, i've tried plugging it into iTunes, nothing, still white screen. I'll check out that website.


----------



## Nathan_Standing

Okay. I thought I would make the post better, more information, so here we go.
iPod nano, 4th generation,
Constant white screen, with like a black haze on the screen,
No change when plugged into iTunes,
Tried restore twice,
Cannot do a soft reset,
Updated to the latest software,
Can anybody suggest any tools, fix it guides etc...
I've been searching for about 6 hours, tried a ridiculous amount of things, nothing is working, am I better just sending it off? Any help, much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Coolfreak

Have you tried a hard reset?

Does iTunes recognize the iPod when it's plugged in?


----------



## Nathan_Standing

iTunes recognises the iPod and yeah, hard reset doesn't happen. The iPod won't do it. It's unresponsive.


----------



## Go The Power

What happens when you try to hard reset?

Is the iPod still under warranty?


----------



## Coolfreak

If Itunes recognizes the iPod - that means the iPod is not frozen.

From my past experience with cell phones and various devices that have LCD screens - a constant white screen means the wires running to the LCD screen shorted out or have gotten disconnected.

If the iPod is a 4th generation, it's highly unlikely it's still under warranty. The great thing about Apple, is it's unlikely the average user can fix them. You can take it to an Apple store if you have one around you, they can quote you the price to fix it.

My personal opinion is to just cut your losses and buy a new iPod.


----------

